# Wheres the live updates from the CWAC meeting?



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, went to Cadillac Fri till Sun. Actually kinda sucked with all the trees down.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

The 20 or so folks that always post here simply don't matter enough to get worked up over. Real change happens outside an internet forum. I spent my time trying to plea the case. 

Personally, 4 zones or a better utilization of the splits already available is the best option. If it takes 4 zones to get later dates then so be it. But I sure would like to see a MUCH better use of the splits already offered. We could create a 4th zone without actually creating one on paper. 

It is all good, I will still hunt, just won't spend as much money here in MI. To bad, the U.P. and other areas are starving for tourism dollars and a lot of ma & pa style places are closed up. Duck Dollars sure could have helped them out.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Everytime you post bellyup this is all I can picture. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ_R-G_i4Xk&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Debbie Downer Noise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

FullBody said:


> Everytime you post bellyup this is all I can picture.
> 
> Debbie Downer Noise - YouTube


Ouch 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

To be quite honest, it's not surprising at all that any 4 zone proposal didn't pass. Especially considering the fact that you would be asking the entire state to give up a split to only benefit a region. Had the Federal guideline allowed 4 zones and a split....it would have passed easily.

Enough said.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

LoBrass said:


> Thanks Backroadstravler.
> 
> My final comments on the zone issue.
> 
> ...


 Honestly belly up if we get a 4th zone im not seeing help for up tourism due to the fact that your fourth zone does nothing for up duck hunting. Same zone same season???? The up must be up in gods country cause they don't piss n moan like the rest of the people wanting a zone change. I know they r not that happy with their zone but they deal with it. And thanks fnf for ending the debate.... if I only that hadn't already been said but its funny how much more empowered people feel when they take someone elses words and use them as their own. Also to say your surprised shi kid is shocked at the lack of interest in people on this thread and why he didn't make it to the meeting...... we r not the ones asking for change. Also if you get ur 4th zone ill deal with what ever season u throw at me. Its only money at the pump that the season changes and zone configuration will change for me.


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

Bellyup said:


> The 20 or so folks that always post here simply don't matter enough to get worked up over. Real change happens outside an internet forum. I spent my time trying to plea the case.
> 
> Personally, 4 zones or a better utilization of the splits already available is the best option. If it takes 4 zones to get later dates then so be it. But I sure would like to see a MUCH better use of the splits already offered. We could create a 4th zone without actually creating one on paper.
> 
> It is all good, I will still hunt, just won't spend as much money here in MI. To bad, the U.P. and other areas are starving for tourism dollars and a lot of ma & pa style places are closed up. Duck Dollars sure could have helped them out.


I guess I dont get this. How exactly would a 4th zone or split for later dates encourage you to stay in Michigan to hunt versus hunting elsewhere? I mean if the UP had dates 1 week later than normal that would make the difference in going to the UP versus out of state? Seriously.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Chez29 said:


> I guess I dont get this. How exactly would a 4th zone or split for later dates encourage you to stay in Michigan to hunt versus hunting elsewhere? I mean if the UP had dates 1 week later than normal that would make the difference in going to the UP versus out of state? Seriously.


It would get me excited about it. It would entice me to stay in MI, because the season dates would fall when the hunting is best around me. I would not feel a need to travel outside of MI and spend dollars on out of state licenses. I would instead travel more in the state not having to buy another permit. I used to hit the U.P. every year, and then the middle zone as well for the openers. Now I save my cash to pay for the out of state opportunities because quite frankly, it is worth it anymore. The majority rules that I don't get a later start date. 

And for the record, I did not feel I needed to attend the meeting. We have reps that represent our opinions. I went that route, and jumped on board with another fellow hunters proposals. What would showing up in force at the meeting done ? Most likely created a bad environment to make decisions in and the chaos would have been worse than it should be. Obviously Smoke is right, people are so afraid of change it will be hard to get it. 

Full Body - I am honestly humbled that you have the mental capacity to read my posts, never mind compare me to an online video. I am glad to know at least one person on this site reads what I write. Thanks for confirming that some people are reading. I might not be as good a writer, or even as smart as you, but one thing is obvious, I share the same amount of passion of duck hunting as you do.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

lewy149 said:


> ...And thanks fnf for ending the debate.... if I only that hadn't already been said but its funny how much more empowered people feel when they take someone elses words and use them as their own. Also to say your surprised shi kid is shocked at the lack of interest in people on this thread and why he didn't make it to the meeting...... we r not the ones asking for change. Also if you get ur 4th zone ill deal with what ever season u throw at me. Its only money at the pump that the season changes and zone configuration will change for me.


Your comprehension isn't very good, is it? I suggest you go back and re-read my posts.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Your post is exactly what lobrass already said but ur such a hero for re wording and ending the talk with "enough said" your a joke to be miffed that shi kid said he's surprised at the lack of post is stupid, when u base it on the fact that he didn't attend the meeting. Some of us have nothing to gain or truly care what change takes place. We can go back to 30 days and 3 ducks. Im in it for what's best for the resource not me. Im in it for what makes the most people happy. You guys wayyyyyyy over there in this vastly different state are not much different than us. We had s lack of ducks most of the year and got a huge push late. The best push I saw was after jan 12 but that had nothing to do with freeze up right? Had to be migratory lol


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> It would get me excited about it. It would entice me to stay in MI, because the season dates would fall when the hunting is best around me. I would not feel a need to travel outside of MI and spend dollars on out of state licenses.


Currently you can stay in Michigan, drive 2 hours and kill birds all season, not sure how a drive to ND is any better since you can still only kill 6 per day. Seems inefficient to drive to ND.

Guessing 30 hours round trip to ND to hunt 5 days and kill 30 birds. In turn you could make may 9 trips to St.Clair, Erie, Sag Bay and kill almost twice the birds.

Not sure why anyone would complain that Mi season dates stink and they have to go to ND when they can just drive to the other side of the state.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> And for the record, I did not feel I needed to attend the meeting. We have reps that represent our opinions. I went that route, and jumped on board with another fellow hunters proposals.


Kid's rule is if you don't go you can't have an opinion, so you can take comfort in that at least you won't have to hear comments on it from him


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> Currently you can stay in Michigan, drive 2 hours and kill birds all season, not sure how a drive to ND is any better since you can still only kill 6 per day. Seems inefficient to drive to ND.
> 
> Guessing 30 hours round trip to ND to hunt 5 days and kill 30 birds. In turn you could make may 9 trips to St.Clair, Erie, Sag Bay and kill almost twice the birds.
> 
> Not sure why anyone would complain that Mi season dates stink and they have to go to ND when they can just drive to the other side of the state.


Apples and Oranges. You could go to ND and see the waterfowl mecca, easy pothole hunting, beautiful area, all sorts of different birds, and MUCH better chance of actually killing your limit. Or you could hunt here and battle traffic, more hunters, less birds, etc. Not saying it wouldn't be cool to travel those areas and hunt those areas in the state, it is just no comparison to ND.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

craigrh13 said:


> Apples and Oranges. You could go to ND and see the waterfowl mecca, easy pothole hunting, beautiful area, all sorts of different birds, and MUCH better chance of actually killing your limit. Or you could hunt here and battle traffic, more hunters, less birds, etc. Not saying it wouldn't be cool to travel those areas and hunt those areas in the state, it is just no comparison to ND.


No, apples to apples as to the reasoning why he must leave Michigan.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

lewy149 said:


> Your post is exactly what lobrass already said but ur such a hero for re wording and ending the talk with "enough said" your a joke to be miffed that shi kid said he's surprised at the lack of post is stupid, when u base it on the fact that he didn't attend the meeting. Some of us have nothing to gain or truly care what change takes place. We can go back to 30 days and 3 ducks. Im in it for what's best for the resource not me. Im in it for what makes the most people happy. You guys wayyyyyyy over there in this vastly different state are not much different than us. We had s lack of ducks most of the year and got a huge push late. The best push I saw was after jan 12 but that had nothing to do with freeze up right? Had to be migratory lol


LOL! Whatever you say stud.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I'd encourage everyone to hunt other states more.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

field-n-feathers said:


> LOL! Whatever you say stud.


:lol:

It certainly would be easier to respond if anybody had a clue what he was saying.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> Kid's rule is if you don't go you can't have an opinion, so you can take comfort in that at least you won't have to hear comments on it from him


thanks Gene, but i would edit that rule. you almost had it right. you can have an opinion...would never censor that.

S_Kid Rule #46 ***The right to bitch on the forums trying to get anyone to listen about how the season is no good for SW Michigan was lost. If a person really cared that much about season dates and splits, they would attend the meeting...since thats where they consider the dates and season changes. ***


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

The next meeting is scheduled to coincide (once again) with the Bay City show. Many, many waterfowlers will be attending that show and CWAC feels that by having the meeting close by we will get more attendance and participation from concerned citizens.

I truly believe that those who attend the CWAC meetings leave with a far better understanding of the guidelines which rule our sport. Attendees will also observe the data which is used to create those guidelines.

The gallery gets at least one opportunity to speak to the committee. I feel that anyone motivated enough to attend a meeting of the CWAC needs to be heard by the committee. That will never change. 

IMO, we need to quit the back and forth trash talk. It is not making anyone look or feel good and does not help us cross the next bridge in front of us. That bridge, BTW, is when on our season dates. 

I have a fear that the already dry conditions on the prairie, 4 million acres of CRP lost this spring and poor spring weather could REALLY change our good fortune regarding season length. That remains to be seen.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

LoBrass said:


> I have a fear that the already dry conditions on the prairie, 4 million acres of CRP lost this spring and poor spring weather could REALLY change our good fortune regarding season length. That remains to be seen.


must be talkin canadian prairie cause there is no "Dry Condition" in ND/SD prairie.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> must be talkin canadian prairie cause there is no "Dry Condition" in ND/SD prairie.


Correct, Canadian prairies. As you get furthur south the conditions improve. These were maps from Barb Avers.


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Less snow fall this winter than the past two years in ND. Wait to se what the Spring rains bring.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nodak could stand to have a drier spring. Ridiculous the amount of water out there last fall! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

backroadstravler said:


> Less snow fall this winter than the past two years in ND. Wait to se what the Spring rains bring.


and trust me, i couldn't be more happy. most of the roads are 7ft or more under water. Devils Lake is about ready to give way...and its gonna be ugly for those down stream towns.

LoBrass: nesting conditions on the Canadian prairie has been unfavorable for 2-3 seasons now. Believe the last 2 years the U.S. has raised more waterfowl than Canada for the first time in forever.

being an avid snowmobiler i watch snow cover maps like the bible. northern canada from manitoba east was absolutely drenched in snow this year...most I have seen since watching snow maps the last 10 years. I would say this is hugely favorable for us and the atlantic flyway as far as nesting goes. we may have some real good pushes this fall strictly because northeast canada finally has GREAT water conditions.

IMO (but im no bio) barring we don't have a catastrophic spring, there won't be any change unless they change the matrix.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

The matrix changes every year.

We shall see what the spring brings. We_ are_ still in winter.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

LoBrass said:


> The matrix changes every year.
> 
> We shall see what the spring brings. We_ are_ still in winter.


 
Not for long....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

LoBrass said:


> The matrix changes every year.
> 
> We shall see what the spring brings. We_ are_ still in winter.


when i referred to matrix change...i'm referring to the adaptive harvest matrix they use to calculate the suggested season length. didnt know if we were talking the same thing.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Currently you can stay in Michigan, drive 2 hours and kill birds all season, not sure how a drive to ND is any better since you can still only kill 6 per day. Seems inefficient to drive to ND.
> 
> Guessing 30 hours round trip to ND to hunt 5 days and kill 30 birds. In turn you could make may 9 trips to St.Clair, Erie, Sag Bay and kill almost twice the birds.
> 
> Not sure why anyone would complain that Mi season dates stink and they have to go to ND when they can just drive to the other side of the state.


Caddis, you are almost right. However, to hunt the entire state of MI would require multiple rigs to hunt the vastly diverse landscapes MI offers. Big tender for layout hunts, mud boat for marshes, MoMarsh boat for carry in spots, Canoe for those out of the way spots the U.P. offers, trailer to haul all the field gear in, the dozens of goose dekes, and a few layout blinds, dozens of puddler dekes for multiple uses in water, etc. So you see, it is much cheaper to simply split gas with a few friends and head out of state. Not to mention the threats I received of bodily harm from the east siders, makes me not want to head to Sag Bay, or Shi Town area. I can handle myself just fine, but the gear trashed because some bone head thinks his way is the best way and my opinions don't matter because I voice them, is simply stupid. I wonder if Chez is reading this.......... hmmmmm. If he is, I bet he doesnt comprehend as it all sounds like that you tube video he posted. 
[/COLOR] 
And the real kicker is, because I tried to use the system the way people told me to, and it failed.


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

Bellyup said:


> Caddis, you are almost right. However, to hunt the entire state of MI would require multiple rigs to hunt the vastly diverse landscapes MI offers. Big tender for layout hunts, mud boat for marshes, MoMarsh boat for carry in spots, Canoe for those out of the way spots the U.P. offers, trailer to haul all the field gear in, the dozens of goose dekes, and a few layout blinds, dozens of puddler dekes for multiple uses in water, etc. So you see, it is much cheaper to simply split gas with a few friends and head out of state. Not to mention the threats I received of bodily harm from the east siders, makes me not want to head to Sag Bay, or Shi Town area. I can handle myself just fine, but the gear trashed because some bone head thinks his way is the best way and my opinions don't matter because I voice them, is simply stupid. *I wonder if Chez is reading this.......... hmmmmm. If he is, I bet he doesnt comprehend as it all sounds like that you tube video he posted. *
> 
> And the real kicker is, because I tried to use the system the way people told me to, and it failed.


*Wasnt me who posted it*. Cant say I remember threatening you or anyone just confused by your statement.  I just dont see how a different zone or season configuration would determine if I did or did not hunt in Michigan.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I think Kid is a Free Mason.


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

LoBrass said:


> Thanks Backroadstravler.
> 
> My final comments on the zone issue.
> 
> ...


 
Great point...


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Chez29 said:


> *Wasnt me who posted it*. Cant say I remember threatening you or anyone just confused by your statement.  I just dont see how a different zone or season configuration would determine if I did or did not hunt in Michigan.


Chez, it was Full Body, not you. Sorry about that. And no, you didn't post anything threatening. 

Being on thhe West side, it is not so far to travel for me to head more west and hit the flyway. I can travel three hours east or N.E. and hunt the LSC side or the Sag Bay area. Or if I go three hours west, you can figure out where I could be. Just tired of the fight to get something I thought was fundementally correct to do, and very fair for all. It is simply amazing the amount of red tape one has to go through for due process. If one ran their business like this, it wouldn't last a year.


----------

